# Applying rhinestone design to Bella poly/viscose tank



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Bought a few Bella flowy tanks that are 65% poly 35% viscose. I have a rhinestone design that needs to be pressed at 320 for approx 20-25 seconds. Is this material going to burn?

I went on Bella's website, and this is their instructions, but it's more for screen printing and plastisol, which I believe are only pressed for a short time. There is no indication of how LONG I can press at 320 without it scorching...

FLOWY POLY VISCOSE* 
65% polyester and 35% viscose, 30 single 3.7 oz/yd2, 125 g/m2. Custom fabrications apply for Athletic Heather, Marble Colors, and Striped colors. POLY VISCOSE PRINTING TECHNIQUES: PLASTISOL-320 degrees, low/medium flashing temperature, soft hand/curable reducer at 5% WATER BASE INK-320 degrees, low flashing temperature, retarder at 5%.

Anyone have experience pressing this material or this type of shirt?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Just did some wedding shirts some vinyl and some stones - 330 at 15 seconds no issue. I also go sometimes at 350 usually white and have not burned any yet. I do use stahl's presses and treated kraft paper. Do not remember ever doing any of my stones for 25 seconds.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

And the shirts that you did were this particular material? I can't seem to find much on the Forum about it...


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Melissa...have you tried contacting The Rhinestone World?? I am good friends with the guys that run TRW and they really know the rhinestone business. I would give them a call and see if they have any help that can be provided.

The Rhinestone World - Your One-Stop-Shop For Your Custom Apparel and Decal Business


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The same flowy tanks! I do not feel it is about calling TRW unless you are using their stones. You need to get the directions of whoever stones you are using. I use stones from several places, but am quickly phasing out certain vendors due to sizing differences within their sizes and the glue pads that fall off. 
You can always test the time difference with a higher temperature on a sample fabric.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

We apply rhinestones and Spangles to Bella flows tanks all the time... This one we even added DTG printing. We would have pressed at about 338 for about 16 seconds for the rhinestones... But for the DTG we would have pressed for about 50seconds ... This tank has about 30 washings on it


----------



## mrspringer (Jun 19, 2015)

Roy, I am new and learning what is "DTG"?


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

mrspringer said:


> Roy, I am new and learning what is "DTG"?


No problem...acronyms do keep it interesting....DTG is Direct to Garment Printing


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, so I pressed the rhinestones at 320 for 25 seconds, and the Bella flowy tank was just fine!  Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences!  I'd share a photo of it but I don't know how to do that from my phone...


----------

